# KA-T project ideas



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

I want to start a KA-T project s13. I want to know what I should upgrade and what I need to upgrade as in radiator, clutch ect. I don't want to go insane and like get into internal modifications. My goal is to run mid-high 12's. I want to know what you guys would do and what I need to get. I have a basic idea but I need some help. I have already chosen a turbo kit. Can some one help.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is the turbo kit. I want the stage 1 plus kit.

I cant get the link up but I have it on a previous post.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, radiator is just an accessory. It helps I guess, but if you just want 1/4 mile speed than I wouldn't throw money at a radiator. Hitting 12's with a stock-internal KA is stretching the absolute limit of what the KA internals can take, becuase it's generally accepted that it takes around 300whp to get you there. If you want 12's, you should probably rebuild. But keep in mind that a car running 12.9 is just as fast as anything on the road, and anything below 12.0 probably shouldn't be on the road. 
Assuming you do the big turbo/fuel/management thing, all you need is a great clutch, LSD, and kickass tires. However these three can often add to as much expense as the turbo kit itself.
If you want to push 300whp out of a KA, secure an exit strategy first. If you decide to do that to your motor, be ready for loose a ringland or a main bearing.

Two friends and their times:
Brett S13 KA24DET Nissan T25, FMU, stock fuel, LSD: 14.1
Dan S13 SR20DET 2871, 760cc's, open diff, slicks: 11.9


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks, ya high 12's was my starting goal and i'm going to stick with it. So should the ka motor be safe with a little over 300hp and running high 12's ?
I REALLY dont want to get into internals. So you think it will work with the high 12's goal?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bigbadbrad said:


> Thanks, ya high 12's was my starting goal and i'm going to stick with it. So should the ka motor be safe with a little over 300hp and running high 12's ?
> I REALLY dont want to get into internals. So you think it will work with the high 12's goal?


...Yeah, just use a lower milage, preferrably newer motor. And don't run the KA for very long on the boost/fuel that you'll make the 1/4 mile run on. Using the Hi and Lo throttle setings on the SAFC-II gives you two tuning options: I keep one set to low boost and one for 15.0psi. Don't run a KA24DET on 15 psi, regardless of how new it is. I've heard of KA-T's with 275whp blowing pistons.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> ...Yeah, just use a lower milage, preferrably newer motor. And don't run the KA for very long on the boost/fuel that you'll make the 1/4 mile run on. Using the Hi and Lo throttle setings on the SAFC-II gives you two tuning options: I keep one set to low boost and one for 15.0psi. Don't run a KA24DET on 15 psi, regardless of how new it is. I've heard of KA-T's with 275whp blowing pistons.


 funny my friend has a 303hp KA at 12 psi and has been running it with stock internals and SAFC for over a year now.

Don


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> funny my friend has a 303hp KA at 12 psi and has been running it with stock internals and SAFC for over a year now.
> 
> Don


Brett definitely blew ringlands on his S13 KA24DET at 15psi from a GT28RS. He had a stock MAF, so 275whp was the absolute max the he could have had. The KA is not meant for that kind of boost.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Oct 1, 2005)

so if you guys were me what would you do?

basically I should be ok with that kit and every thing if I tune it right and dont run it with the same settings I do at the track I should be ok.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bigbadbrad said:


> so if you guys were me what would you do?
> 
> basically I should be ok with that kit and every thing if I tune it right and dont run it with the same settings I do at the track I should be ok.


Hell yeah. I'm not going to say that your engine is completely safe, but as long as you don't roll around on the street at 15psi, your engine should be in less jeopardy.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Brett definitely blew ringlands on his S13 KA24DET at 15psi from a GT28RS. He had a stock MAF, so 275whp was the absolute max the he could have had. The KA is not meant for that kind of boost.


 this guy is running a T3/04E. i witnessed the dyno he did for a while just run 10 but wanted to break into the 300s and did so.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> this guy is running a T3/04E. i witnessed the dyno he did for a while just run 10 but wanted to break into the 300s and did so.


Lots of airflow from those turbos. Same as I've got. Upwards of 55-60lb/min.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Average T3/T04E 50 trim stg 3 wheel/.63 turbine housing is around 45-46 lbs/min. Larger ones are around 65lbs/min like the one I'm selling, or was going to run.

Do you have a full T04E Bridrive, what specs on the housings and wheels?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> Average T3/T04E 50 trim stg 3 wheel/.63 turbine housing is around 45-46 lbs/min. Larger ones are around 65lbs/min like the one I'm selling, or was going to run.
> 
> Do you have a full T04E Bridrive, what specs on the housings and wheels?


.50/.70 toasty, T04E compressor housing.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

i broke 300ft/lbs on my KAT but stock timing maps were starting to kill me, i9 would feel more than confident with better fuel management.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't forget weight reduction either. You could tear out about 150lbs worth of shit for free and probably free up another 75(CF goodies) without even touching the engine.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> i broke 300ft/lbs on my KAT but stock timing maps were starting to kill me, i9 would feel more than confident with better fuel management.


What management were you running? SAFC-II does dick with timing. I kicked mine back 5 degrees...


----------



## Mamba (Jan 28, 2008)

Briddrive55
i pm you about you safc setting for the Q45. im trying to get my car to idle properly. let me know if you can share some info.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)




----------

